# Why Some People Can Drink Alcohol Without Getting Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Alcohol has been implicated as a factor that may hurt your efforts to lose body fat. Whether alcohol is “fattening” has been a very controversial subject because technically speaking, alcohol is NOT stored as fat; it is oxidized ahead of other fuels.Whether moderate drinking is healthy has also been a subject of controversy. Many studies [...]

*Read More...*


----------

